# squatting/finding shit hole to fix up in filthy philly



## Deleted member 21288 (Aug 3, 2020)

Looking for comrades to squat with or find cheap shit house in Philly.

Currently staying in Brooklyn but can catch the bus any day.

Will be searching for an ideally long term house or building to fix up... set up rain water collection, plant a garden, maybe even invest in a welding set up, yada yada, etc...

Actively on the search rn, hmu if this sounds interesting to you.


----------



## MetalBryan (Aug 5, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing updates. I'm up in the NE too and also trying to figure out where to go.


----------



## Deleted member 21288 (Aug 6, 2020)

I’ll keep ya updated. Consider coming down if you’re bored, the more hands the better


----------



## daydreamsociety (Aug 12, 2020)

Crazy. Three of us are literally doing this in a month. We should prob stay in touch ... my ultimate plan, if enough of us eventually come out that way, is to find one of those practically uninhabited ghost towns outside of the city; all of us move in there and take over a derelict home. Once we account for more than 50% of ghost town's population, we can even elect our own people to run the local government and stuff. Then they really couldn't stop us. But, yeah... let's keep in touch on this, as we may be neighbors soon and can exchange tips n tricks. =D


----------



## CouchPunx (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m currently stranded in Omaha but headed to PA as quick as possible. Happy to help out, would love to find a spot that’s got enough people that I could leave my shit there without worrying about people stealing it. I recommend the kingsessing neighborhood.
When are you planning to come down? Have you already scouted some spots?


----------



## Patrizio giovanni (Aug 14, 2020)

So, yes I'm still in Philadelphia due to old friends and went camping with a great little group of anarchists, punks and eclectic label defying individuals. Now I'd like to connect with new friends . Group meetup? (Proper social context) Up for anything!


----------



## Loudlocusts (Aug 21, 2020)

Do note everyone that PHA as part of the Parkway compromises will not be evicting from their properties.


----------



## MxEx (Jan 6, 2021)

daydreamsociety said:


> Crazy. Three of us are literally doing this in a month. We should prob stay in touch ... my ultimate plan, if enough of us eventually come out that way, is to find one of those practically uninhabited ghost towns outside of the city; all of us move in there and take over a derelict home. Once we account for more than 50% of ghost town's population, we can even elect our own people to run the local government and stuff. Then they really couldn't stop us. But, yeah... let's keep in touch on this, as we may be neighbors soon and can exchange tips n tricks. =D


Come to McDowell county wv. All derelict houses


----------

